# Transshipping/aquabid help



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I need some advice from people that are experienced in buying from aquabid. This has been a disaster. June 30th I won my first fish from Aquabid (my avatar). Since then, I have not received the fish because multiple delays in shipment. Jennifer Viveros has been fantastic in keeping me updated, and finally yesterday I got an e-mail from the seller saying that my fish had been shipped out! :-D but alas, today I recieved this e-mail:
_
"Hello again Jillian
I'm really sorry, To be let you know.
I ship your betta pass my friend in nakornpathom
But him let me, have late this shipping to jennifer
So him have send your betta to transhipper linda olson, because do not want to you wait long time
Please contact linda for receive betta, please








Him will email to you again for let you know about this problem
Hope you will understand me
Thank you very much
Best regards
Supakon"_

Now this adds a whole new level of confusion. I have already pre-paid express shipping to Jennifer, and I am assuming she knows about this going on hopefully. I also e-mailed linda telling her I pre-paid jennifer the same day (June 30th) I won my fish. So there is a possibility my boy is in Colorado right now, not Georgia. Has this happened to anyone before?? :shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure stuff like this has happened before. Jen is really nice and I'm sure that she'll help you get everything sorted out.

You might have to pay a little more. From what I've heard Linda charges more for shipping than other transshippers.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm sure stuff like this has happened before. Jen is really nice and I'm sure that she'll help you get everything sorted out.
> 
> You might have to pay a little more. From what I've heard Linda charges more for shipping than other transshippers.


Hmm okay thanks a ton. I got in contact with both people, and Jennifer refunded my money..she is awesome and really helpful. I'm definitely going through her for future purchases  Apparently my fish was still shipped and is coming in to Colorado tonight. That will stink if I have to pay more for shipping through Linda, but I guess it will have to be done.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

How much does Jennifer charge?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> How much does Jennifer charge?


$36 for express


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

And I've heard that Linda charges that much for Priority! I don't know how much she charges for express.

Everyone I've ever talked to loves Jennifer. She's in my betta group and she's really nice and knows her stuff.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I paid $45.20 for Express through Linda. But Caesar arrived practically the next day.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> I paid $45.20 for Express through Linda. But Caesar arrived practically the next day.


Ouch. The only way I want to ship is through express so I guess I will have to pay it :-( although I guess it's only 9 bucks more but still..


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

hmm good news, Linda e-mailed me and told me her prices are a bit more expensive but she is going to honor Jennifer's prices because that is what price I was originally paying.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's good new's. The trans shipper's will work with you dont worry. I have never had a problem like that but I only have used one trans shipper pegausus in florida. 

He told me these are all the fee's 

3.00 each fish for handling
1.00 each Import tax
5.00 for box for up to 6 fish
18.00 priority 32.00 express
16.00 UPS shipping 

So express is next day, Priority is 3-5 days and UPS is 3 days.

But since i live 2 hour's away from my trans shipper me and him use UPS for 16.00, And since its 2 hours away i get the fish next day just like i paid for express but i save 16.00 dollars. And we have yet to have a problem with UPS knock on wood. 

One day i was in the shower and the UPS guy wouldnt leave he kept beeping and knocking on the door he was in my drive way for 10 minutes. He know's my truck and knew i was home and he wasnt going to let the fish sit at the office or in my drive. He made sur i got that fish lol. But anyway UPS is good. USPS express is great.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> That's good new's. The trans shipper's will work with you dont worry. I have never had a problem like that but I only have used one trans shipper pegausus in florida.
> 
> He told me these are all the fee's
> 
> ...


Thanks :-D You are lucky you live close and can cut the costs! I was just worried this morning about where he was because it wasnt clear, but I feel alot better now and he will be shipped out tomorrow and be at my house wednesday!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I see you are like me, Cant sleep untill you no the betta is ok and where he is. But as long as the trans shipper has him your good to go. I dont no if every trans shipper does thing's the same. But my breeder only ship's out mon-wen so no fish sit at the post office over the weekend. So he shipped my fish out wensday, My trans shipper got them friday. He put them in a half gallon container. And let them get back to normal from the ride over here. He feed's them a meal since they have fasted 3 days before shipping. So he feeds them a meal and lets them relax for fri, Sat, Sun, And they only got fead on friday so they have fasted again sat, and sun. So then monday he bag's them back up, Puts them back in a box and ship's them out. 

I cant wait my fish on my avatar will be here tomorrow, He is in the mail now on his way to me. yaaa


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I see you are like me, Cant sleep untill you no the betta is ok and where he is. But as long as the trans shipper has him your good to go. I dont no if every trans shipper does thing's the same. But my breeder only ship's out mon-wen so no fish sit at the post office over the weekend. So he shipped my fish out wensday, My trans shipper got them friday. He put them in a half gallon container. And let them get back to normal from the ride over here. He feed's them a meal since they have fasted 3 days before shipping. So he feeds them a meal and lets them relax for fri, Sat, Sun, And they only got fead on friday so they have fasted again sat, and sun. So then monday he bag's them back up, Puts them back in a box and ship's them out.
> 
> I cant wait my fish on my avatar will be here tomorrow, He is in the mail now on his way to me. yaaa



ohh you must be excited, he's gorgeous! :-D Yeah i have no idea how they do it normally but Jennifer seemed to get them overnight from Thailand and then ship them out the day after that. Linda is doing that too but idk if it's just for this circumstance.


----------

